# Streetsession in Kassel-Innenstadt



## Black-Hawk (13. März 2006)

servus leute!
also steht noch garnix fest, aber ich hätt mal ne frage wer so in den osterferien (10.4-22.4.) bock auf ne streetsession hätte?!
also ich komm aus münchen warscheinlich in der ersten ferienwoch nach kassel und da könnten wir ja am sonntag oda montag (9.4/10.4) ne session machen?
also steht noch nichts fest!
einfach mal melden wer interesse hätte
peace!
Black Hawk


----------



## Black-Hawk (14. März 2006)

hmm, hat keiner bock?
naja hab auch ne kleine plan änderung:
also ich komm vom 15.4.-22.4. nach kassel d.h. die session würd ich dann aufn 16.4. oda 17.4. legen... kann auch irgendwann anders sein also zwischen 16.4.-21.4..
nagut vorgesehn hätt ich jetz ne tour durch ks, beginn am hbf über treppenstr  und dann hoch wilhelmshöhe...und noch nen paar andere spots...
wilkommen sind eig alle (außer cc fahrer )
naja meldet euch einfach!
peace!
Black Hawk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (16. März 2006)

mein bike möchte kassel eh schon länger mal besuchen.. ich melde einfach mal interesse an so einer aktion an. muss dann aber spontan sehen, ob ich komme.

gruß dave


----------



## Black-Hawk (2. April 2006)

hey kommt ihr kasseler!
hat hier keiner bock auf ne streetsession???
Jetz weiss ich wieder warum ich aus kassel weg gezogen bin!!!  
Also Donnerstag 20.4.06 und/oder Freitag 21.4.06 um 13:00Uhr am HBF.
wer bock hat soll kommen ich bin auf jeden da!!
ride on!
peace!
Black Hawk


----------



## Torsten (3. April 2006)

Black-Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> hey kommt ihr kasseler!
> hat hier keiner bock auf ne streetsession???
> Jetz weiss ich wieder warum ich aus kassel weg gezogen bin!!!
> Also Donnerstag 20.4.06 und/oder Freitag 21.4.06 um 13:00Uhr am HBF.
> ...



Tja, in Kassel gibts halt nur CC-Fahrer und Die sind ja nicht erwünscht


----------



## Black-Hawk (3. April 2006)

ja leider :'(
naja was heisst net erwünscht.. will ma sehn wie ihr cc fahrer ne treppe gappt oder nen drop macht 
peace!
Black Hawk


----------



## Riding Cat (4. April 2006)

Bin auch nur ein CC Fahrer und was willst du an der Treppenstrasse für Drops machen?

So was hier machen CC-Fahrer und das reicht für Kassel:


----------



## Black-Hawk (4. April 2006)

löl wer sagt denn das wir  den ganzen tag an der treppenstrasse sind??? das war ein vorschlag für einene! spot...und es gibt haufenweise spots in kassel... also ich hab in den 14jahren die ich da gewohnt hab schon einige geile spots gesehn...naja wayne dann fah ich halt allein  
außerdem weiss ich was ihr cc fahrer für sachen macht...
peace!
ride on!


----------



## Riding Cat (4. April 2006)

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spass beim streeten. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja trotzdem mal.


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2006)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, in Kassel gibts halt nur CC-Fahrer und Die sind ja nicht erwünscht



was ein stuss! u.a. kommt die ehemalige deutsche meisterin (2001) im dh aus kasssel. den megavalanche hat sie auch gewonnen und nicht gerade wenige andere rennen auch. mir sind zudem noch etlich andere dhler und freireiter bekannt. nur, wer hat in der ferien und urlaubszeit schon zeit?
ich war für meinen teil in südfrankreich trails rochen und dh shredden!

by the way: was gibt es gegen cc fahrer zu nörgeln? ich wäre mal vorsichtig mit den üblichen vorurteilen. da ist manch einer im dh oder freeride schneller als viele im ddd forum meinen  .


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2006)

Black-Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> hey kommt ihr kasseler!
> Black Hawk



da fühle ich mich ja eh nicht angesprochen, als alteingesessener ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Hawk (29. April 2006)

lol was hast du den für probs?
ja schön für sie wenn sie aus kassel kommt...
es geht nur darum öm was nen cc fahrer oda nen dhler bei ner STREET session machen will?!
naja egal is ja sowieso zu spät...jetz brauch ich erstma nen neues bike 
peace!
greetz
Black Hawk


----------



## Riding Cat (30. April 2006)

Was macht man denn so bei einer Streetsession???????????


Dhler also auch nicht, Schade!


----------



## Black-Hawk (1. Mai 2006)

ja doch ich hab nüscht egen dhler ..... is nur die frage auf so ner streetsession macht man eher freeride und so...net grad dh 
kannst ruhig kommen 
peace!


----------



## enasnI (1. Mai 2006)

Bevor Du irgendwo alleine rumgurkst, hättest Du auch zur "Hall Of Fame" fahren können.


----------

